# Black and White VS Colors



## SnowOwl (Jan 14, 2018)

Hello
My friend wrote a comedy book and ask me for draw some characters. Normaly I paint the characters with colors but this time I want to paint them, black and white. I'm not sure if it's a good idea. Is it?
Thanks for help.


----------



## Jm321 (Nov 18, 2017)

Well it's really your own preference. If you want to do it in black in white, then do it in black and white. It could turn out awsome, but you won't know untill you try. 

I personally do all my drawing in black and white, there's just something about black and white drawings that I love, I can't really put my finger on what it is exactly I like about them, but they are awsome.


----------

